# Undigested seeds in the droppings



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

My female pigeon I rescued 2 years ago is passing undigested seeds in the droppings. 
Some of them are partially digested, but sometimes there are also completely undigested seeds, usually small seeds.
This has been going on for several days I think because she has lost some weight, but was acting normally and that's why I only noticed it yesterday. She lives with other rescues.

She had egg yolk peritonitis in July and she was on Bactrim for 10 days and it cleared, and she has laid two eggs since then (she has partner ).

What could this be? Could it be some kind of fungal infection after antibiotic? I gave her Nystatin yesterday and she vomited, I think that was because of Nystatin.

She doesn't go out and I don't know if she could swallow some wire. 

What now?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We had a member called Dobato who was very knowledgeable. This was her advice on treating a bird that was passing whole small seeds:

_Undigested seeds is usually indicative of some kind of malfunctioning of the ventriculus (gizzard), there are a whole host of reasons this can happen, the easiest to deal with is infection, treatable with with antibiotics (just have to try and find the right one(s) the infection is sensitive to) next, some kind of foreign object that has worked its way down and is stuck there (such as a piece of wire), the object jabs into the ventriculus impairing its function, these sometimes in time can resolve, but most times may need to be removed through an endoscopic procedure, and disease some kind of tumor that starts to effect the function of the organ itself. The easiest thing to do would be to try another course of the Sulfa 3, I know you don't have a lot of choice with antibiotics, Baytril would most likely be a better bet to try in this case or Baytril in combination with Clindamycin to broaden its coverage against anaerobes._

*This is the whole thread.*


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Organic matter such as hard to digest corn cob can also temporarily affect the gizzard. Try giving her a rest from grinding had foods by supplying soft food or formula for a few days.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My experience is that pigeons with coccidia often expel undigested seed.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

she doesn't eat corn, but she does eat this round seeds, I don't know their name
http://www.pigeonsonprice.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Radco3-a.jpg

I'm going to remove the seeds and I will be giving her the formula from now on.
I gave her enzymes today, along with probiotics and milk thistle, I fed her 10cc of the formula. Her appetite is normal.
I also gave a very small crumb from drontal cat becase I don't have any other dewormer. I can only buy the one with fenbendazole and I know that this one is toxic.

Maybe I can ask my vet to give me some injectable levamisole?

Should I give her some meds for coccidia?

She is getting nystatin also.


----------

